
Data Center Operating System - federicoponzi
http://datacenteroperatingsystem.io/
======
Dunedan
Seems a but unfortunate to name a site with a collection of resources after
one of them:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datacenter_Operating_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datacenter_Operating_System)

------
ksec
Is this very old? Never heard of HybridCluster before and the site is dead
when I went to it. Twitter account has been inactive since 2014.

